# Dixie Precision Gun Stinks.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have wrote two other threads on this previously. I will include them at the end to avoid a rehash. My 17 year old son save his money for a precision 338 Lapua custom gun, night force scope, custom load design. It was promised in 4-6 months, its been a year and half. The first effort could not hit a disbanded pizza box at a hundred yards. The second had out standing accuracy for about 3 shots and the custom stock and bipod was failing. This comes after he was getting no answers from the gunsmith and receptionist as to where his rifle was in being fixed and when to expect it. My wife and I stepped in against his wishes an would be told on story blaming the problems on the smith and the next day the smith would blame the receptionist, not knowing what she told us. We had to corner them with the different stories and ask point blank who was lying. The gun was shipped with out the ammo. So we played the blame game again and got the ammo. and after more haggling the custom recipe for the ammo. Still minus the scope adjustment tools. As far as I am concerned I will warn all who read this to reconsider doing business with Dixie. This issue is still not resolved and apparently I am going to have to get a lawyer in that state to sue as they apparently are unable or unwilling to provide what they have promised. This issue is unresolved and my son is disgusted and want a refund. We will see what happens, Go to gnats ass or else where as I can not recommend this company.

Previous posts.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/20677-dixie-precision-gunworks.html Dixie Precision Gunworks
My 17 year old son ordered a custom rifle in 338 Lapua from Dixie gun works. He paid for it with his own money. He was promised 6 months and this is why he went with this company as opposed to waiting a year. The rifle never arrived as promised. It was 5 months late. He called numerous times and was told different things, excuses and promises. He would not let me or his mom step in because he wanted to handle it himself. It has a nightforce scope supposedly sighted in and had load testing for the right recipe for accuracy. Guaranteed 1/4" MOA.

We took it to the range today and failed to hit a pizza box at 100 yards it was so far off. We took out the bolt and put the barrel on target from a bench rest then adjusted the scope with no luck. At 8 bucks a round it was a disappointing performance. I'll post again when we get some cheaper ammo to get it on paper then try the custom loads to see what we have. It may end up ok but out of the box and it was supposedly sighted in I am skeptical to say the least. So far I have found nothing to recommend Dixie Precision Gunworks to anyone else. Oh, and the recipe was not sent along as promised.

Dixie Precision Gunworks update
I posted a thread on a precision built rifle my son purchased form Dixie Precision Gunworks that was beyond disappointing. Dixie Precision Gunworks

To update, the rifle has been shipped back. Evidently they are having issues with their phones (so they say) and are quite difficult to reach. My experience via my son is they are difficult to reach in general. Supposedly they just about have the kinks worked out and have blamed the problem on the rough handling treatment given the rifles they ship UPS. This is supposed to come back Fed Ex. Now keep in mind this rifle was shipped in a customized case to my ffl and then back to Dixie. We will see what we get back. Why we had to call them because we were not notified of what they found and were going to do to correct the problem is mystifying to me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To me it sounds like a bunch of shoemakers trying to build guns.

There is something wrong there with all the excuses being handed out.

When I built them, they did not go out of here unless they were right.

My name and reputation went along with each one, to this day, no one ever complained, including those who used them in combat.

Personally, I would demand the money back for failure to perform.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Most bone stock Savage rifles will out shoot rifles that cost 2-3 times as much. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

chipper said:


> most bone stock savage rifles will out shoot rifles that cost 2-3 times as much. I've learned my lesson.


^^^^^truth !


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whatever you said is enough to get me mad at them. Thanks. Savages are nice. My first .12 gauge single shot was of that brand. It could reach and touch a dove from a long way off. Kicked like a mule. Are they still like that? Full choke as the guy who measured it off and tried to poke a dime down the barrel. It did not fit. Old wifes tale on the choke thing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear Camel. Not a pleasant experience for your son or the parents, I know. My best and hope you find some satisfaction in this experience.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I sure do wish Dixie Precision in Mississippi would post their side of the story. I'd like to hear it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Most bone stock Savage rifles will out shoot rifles that cost 2-3 times as much. I've learned my lesson.


And a reason that I have two.


----------

